# Help BIOHD3



## Dyer38 (Jun 7, 2016)

Recently my desktop will randomly black screen, sound will stop, but the computer is still lit up and running. The only way to get it working again is to restart, which as become very problematic. I ran a hardware diagnostic test which shows everything fine except boot test- failed and Error code- BIOHD3. Has anyone ran across anything like this? Its an HP pavilion HPE, windows 10


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

I found these from HP.....everything I reading is saying it's a bad HDD but do follow the suggestions on SATA ports and cables.

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Desktop-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/Error-Code-BIOHD-3/td-p/1903453

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Desktop-Operating-Systems-and-Recovery/BIOHD3-Error/td-p/1185447


----------



## Dyer38 (Jun 7, 2016)

I thought similar but my old one crashed and I just replaced it with a brand new one. It seems to be storing memory fine.


----------

